# Must be mad



## steve johnson (Jul 26, 2015)

It's pi****g down and I'm sat here smoking a brined chicken for tea mad dogs and Englishman eh.will post photos of end result later.:grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Steve, I have been out in it today cooking 44 Chickens!

Mad dogs and Angry Wife!!!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 26, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Steve, I have been out in it today cooking 44 Chickens!
> 
> Mad dogs and Angry Wife!!!
> 
> ...



Can't compete wit that well and truly black dogged turned out ok though[ATTACHMENT=2234]:sausage:[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to our addiction.  Many good folks here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have, and pictures help a bunch.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  Please say "Hello" in the U.K. Roll Call thread.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call


----------



## smokewood (Jul 26, 2015)

I took the sensible option, I looked at the weather forecast yesterday and cooked on Saturday instead. I decided to turn the offset into a Pizza oven and cooked  pizzas over oak. 













pizza.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks like with have our Pizza Maker for the weekend!!!

Good looking Pizza!


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome Steve

My Missus will be over the moon


----------



## smokewood (Jul 28, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Welcome Steve
> 
> My Missus will be over the moon


Does Mrs Kiska eat all types of pizza, or is there anything she is not keen on.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah she is a bit picky Lol! 

but the best and simplest to do for her is a thin based pepperoni Pizza with tomato base, onions, mushrooms and mozzarella as that is her favourite. I just use the £1.00 a pack of pepperoni from Asda. When we lived in Spain she liked "vegetal" which is just the same as above but with bell peppers and no Pepperoni.


----------



## smokewood (Jul 29, 2015)

Jeeze I wished I hadn't have asked, No worries I will see what I can do


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 29, 2015)

I can bring a Goodfellas pizza from ASDA nee problem
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Honestly though do you want me to bring all the ingredients for us to make while we are there??????


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Kiska, it's all sorted!


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well before we go Pizza mad
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have shown Loshy the menu and she said she would be happy to try the Chili, Burnt ends, Stuffed pepper, garlic potato salad and even have a go at the Tandoori Pulled Pork!!!!!! could have knocked me down with a feather

She must be seeing another fella with these changes??????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I do think this is since my BBQ a couple of weeks ago when she did try a few different things and has just said she liked the tastes. CONVERT!!!!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2015)

Not to worry, I am doing Pizza any way Friday night. So I will have the ingredients with me.


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well done Mr Smokey!

Well at least Loshy is going to try and get stuck in to the array of foods which makes me as happy as Larry!!! A foodie in the making, thank you the BBQ Gods!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way looked at the menus and your menu is coming up on Kiska95 don't know how to change it??????


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi, sorted the Menus, it was the Hyperlinks that we're wrong.


----------

